# Planning required for Dormer roof at back of house?



## fender (6 Sep 2012)

I have been away for a week and come back to find that my neighbour has installed a dormer attic extension at the back of his house. The house is in an elevated position and overlooks our back garden. Does he require planning permission for this? I feel very upset by this at the moment.


----------



## Docarch (6 Sep 2012)

Yes! 

Check/enquire first with the Local Authority if he does have planning permission (you never know, you may not have seen the site notice?). If he does not have planning permission, contact the Enforcement Section of the Planning Department in the Council.


----------



## fender (6 Sep 2012)

Thanks - I looked it up and they DO have planning so I am now stuck with it. I just want to sell up and leave now.


----------



## fender (6 Sep 2012)

Is there any loophole that would allow us to object to this now after planning is granted?


----------



## Docarch (6 Sep 2012)

Not really at this stage I'm afraid, assuming they recieved their Final Grant of Planning Permission (as opposed to a Notification to Grant Planning Permission - this is usually issued 4 weeks after the first).


----------



## lowCO2design (7 Sep 2012)

fender said:


> Is there any loophole that would allow us to object to this now after planning is granted?


you could review the drawings and see if what they submitted is accurate, distance to boundary of windows, finishes etc. but its along shot.. and maybe a civil matter


----------



## fender (30 Sep 2012)

I have looked at the plans submitted by the occupier of the house. The plans state that the attic conversion is to be used for storage. I spoke to the occupier who confirmed verbally that the area is in fact being used as a bedroom.

The planning has been granted since March. The conversion is underway at this stage with planning granted for the window overlooking my property. Would I have grounds for of an objection being considered at this stage based on the area being used as a bedroom not storage area?


----------



## Time (30 Sep 2012)

You are way too late now.


----------

